

Find the phrases Google Instant is Suggesting to users as they type a key phrase - trustfundbaby
http://suggestedsearchtool.com

======
SRSimko
I agree Google Instant will more than likely be changing the PPC model. It
will ultimately come down to the users of search and if people embrace
Google's new approach. However, if a creative approach surfaces we'll see it
here first. Kind of like my favorite search DuckDuckGo.

